# Best Juneberry In North Dakota



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The forestry department at NDSU is looking for the best Juneberry bushes in North Dakota in order to establish new cultivars for our region. Apparently there is a wide difference in our native Juneberries. The information you provide may lead to new commercial production of Juneberries. 
They want "leads on superior plants - tasty fruit, consistent production, large berries or good disease resistance - please let us know".
Thanks again for your help, Joe Zeleznik, ND State Forester
Contact:
Joe Zeleznik
E-mail Address(es):
[email protected]


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ken W. might be able to give some information about Juneberries.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

These were some good ones.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Mmmmm! we call them Saskatoons here.
Canuck


----------

